# E60 530i Dealer Demos



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

:thumbdwn:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

WTF? Look at the rear bumper cover! What were they thinking?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Sean said:


> :thumbdwn:


My local has a 530d demo - they use to to pick people up from the local tube station. Olivin and black nappa with black maple wood - and I thought they were Individual colours. Very nice .


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Sean said:


> WTF? Look at the rear bumper cover! What were they thinking?


I guess you need to start smokin' what I am, because I think that is HOT!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

It goes without saying that I agree with Sean. I think it's awful. Probably worse than the E65 but still slightly better than the Z4.

However, I am not in the mood to go off on these designs. Yup, they're ugly. Next.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

TD said:


> It goes without saying that I agree with Sean. I think it's awful. Probably worse than the E65 but still slightly better than the Z4.
> 
> However, I am not in the mood to go off on these designs. Yup, they're ugly. Next.


Just wondering if you've seen one in the flesh yet? Not that it would change your opinions, I just wanted to know if you are judging based on what you've seen in the flesh, or only what you've seen in print/online.

My dad disliked the car from the brochure I gave him, but he really liked it when I took him to see it yesturday. Seeing it in person can make a big difference.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Beautiful cars. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

I really want to like this car, but it leaves me cold.

I'm sure the dynamic drive / active steering / active roll stabilization etc.etc.etc. will make it a BLAST to drive..... but I can't get over the fuglyosity of it all.


:bawling:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

sshuit said:


> I really want to like this car, but it leaves me cold.
> 
> I'm sure the dynamic drive / active steering / active roll stabilization etc.etc.etc. will make it a BLAST to drive..... but I can't get over the fuglyosity of it all.
> 
> :bawling:


What do you guys think? In time, will the E60 _grow_ on you?? I'll probably be due in 2006 for a V8 of some kind...might be the 545i. I think they car will have grown on me by then and it'll be sweet! 

I know some think a car shouldn't have to grow on you but the fact of the matter is, this car is around and will be around for a while so it is likey this could happen.

Chris


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

not terrible, but the Z4 and 745 are so much nicer


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> not terrible, but the Z4 and 745 are so much nicer


Yup.


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I guess you need to start smokin' what I am, because I think that is HOT!


Word, me too. I've been in love since the pics first started surfacing, but after seeing them in person, all I can say is WHOA. :thumbup:


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> What do you guys think? In time, will the E60 _grow_ on you?? I'll probably be due in 2006 for a V8 of some kind...might be the 545i. I think they car will have grown on me by then and it'll be sweet!
> 
> I know some think a car shouldn't have to grow on you but the fact of the matter is, this car is around and will be around for a while so it is likey this could happen.
> 
> Chris


I think the E60 will grow on most people and eventually our beloved E39 will appear dated...  . Right now, I still think the E39 is a much more attractive car.

I will probably be looking for another BMW in a year or so (unless I can't bring myself to part with my 530). I was thinking also of a 545i(s) 6-speed, and I look forward to testing one. However, I keep seeing (or hunting for) very nice, late model M5s with few miles for $60K or less...I'm not sure I can resist :eeps: .

Kevin


----------

